# Rescued a pregnant rat... baby color help??



## care2adopt (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello everyone-

We adopted two unrelated rats from an inexperienced owner that was keeping male/female together. One of them is a beige hood (Mom) and the other is a champagne hood (Dad) Mom has really dark ruby eyes and dad has pink eyes. The mother was really heavily pregnant when we got her, and she gave birth to 15 babies almost 2 weeks ago. I am a really obsessive person so I have been doing tons of research. Part of it was curious to see what colors I could expect, and I read a bunch of genetic charts that said she would have all blacks. Well, she had 3 blacks, but the rest of them are some other color that I can't figure out!!! Is there anyone out there that knows what color these are? They are 12 days old in the pictures. I know that they are pet rats and it was an accidental breeding etc, so its not really important, but I am just curious!! The sibling next to the brownish one is a black.

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks like agouti hooded to me.


----------



## care2adopt (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the input. Curious, If beige and champagne are non agouti colors (being based off of black) then how could they produce an agouti?


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

They probably aren't beige and champagne, or there were multiple dads to the litter. It is possible the dad is actually amber, the agouti version of champagne. It could also be possible mom is a light fawn, which is the agouti version of beige.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

It looks agouti.


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, even if you do the research on the momma and the papa rat, you don't know their actual genetics so you couldn't know really what she'd pop out. Though you got some right and got those 3 blacks so you did good ^=^ They do look darling

One looks beige to me, the other chocolate, but I'm not sure that's an actual color styling on rats


----------



## RMHmommy (Nov 24, 2009)

it doesnt look agouti. agoutis are usually much darker. 
this is an agouti: http://www.evergreenrattery.com/varieties/agouti.html
she looks like a dark champagne to me but im not really experienced. but the baby definetly doesnt look agouti the color is to light. although it may get darker the older she gets. Post more pictures as she grows!


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

RMHmommy said:


> it doesnt look agouti. agoutis are usually much darker.
> this is an agouti: http://www.evergreenrattery.com/varieties/agouti.html
> she looks like a dark champagne to me but im not really experienced. but the baby definetly doesnt look agouti the color is to light. although it may get darker the older she gets. Post more pictures as she grows!


Agouti is extremely variable, from light to dark, very red to very brown to grayish even.

This baby is definitely NOT a champagne, the coloring is way too dark. Champagne is even lighter than beige, this baby is darker than beige even. 

I see an agouti-based baby, possibly cinnamon (mink agouti).


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks agouti to me.

@sorraria, yes you are very right, one of my boys is very grey agouti, with reddish tipping on his hairs.


----------



## LisaLQ (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes, definitely agouti, this is not champagne lol 

For those who dont know - this is champagne (and she was quite a dark one too):


----------



## RMHmommy (Nov 24, 2009)

she does not look agouti and i dont appreciate your whole remark about not knowing what a champagne looks like.


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

That baby IS agouti based. Agouti's vary a LOT. I have very light agouti and very dark agouti. I think we need to see pictures of the parents. Sometimes people can mistake colors easily. But that baby is clearly an agouti of some kind, whether it has some other color playing on it it or not, it is definitely agouti. 

These are rats I produced a while ago. Both of the brown babies are agouti based babies and you can see the difference.


----------

